# Cichlid aggression scale



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Well here is a list of a few cichlids at my petshop:
-Electric yellow
-Red zebra
-Yellow tail Acei
-Jewel Cichlid
-Electric blue 
-Kribensis
-Angelfish
-Oscar
-Jack Dempsey
-Convict Cichlid
So from these fish, what would you rank them from 1-10 based on aggression (1 being least aggressive) I don't want to buy them or anything just yet it's just I would like to see what you guys think. I have a basic idea but just want a bit more opinion because 1 day I hope to have a Cichlid tank. Feel free to answer even if you don't keep cichlids but might know a bit about them


----------



## LasColinasCichlids (Jan 4, 2011)

kane chisholme said:


> Well here is a list of a few cichlids at my petshop:
> -Electric yellow
> -Red zebra
> -Yellow tail Acei
> ...


1-Angelfish (delicate, sedate... spawning and egg protection is when they show they are cichlids, mildly IMO.)
2-Yellow tail Acei (as with most cichlids, the 4-5 inchers are best in large groups with more females than males with lots of space and caves to spread out aggression and allow for sort of a community living style for aggressive fish)
3-Electric yellow (yellow lab is what I assume you meant, I like them mixed with the Acei)
4-Red zebra
5-Electric blue (hit or miss with these, as some can be kept with similar cichlids while others have to be housed alone because they can be pure evil.)

6-Convict Cichlid
7-Jewel Cichlid
8-Oscar (It is debatable for me on Oscars and JDs being more aggressive...Oscars seem to get the meanest rank since their sheer size outranks most cichlids, thus giving them an advantage over others, yet the JD are vicious dudes.)
9-Jack Dempsey
?-Kribensis (not familar with at all personally but I would probably guess they would be 1 or 2)


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Yeah thanks I would probably go:
1. Angelfish
2. Kribensis
3. Electric yellow
4. Electric blue
5. Yellow tail Acei
6. Jewel Cichlid 
7. Red zebra
8. Convict Cichlid 
9. Oscar
10. Jack Dempsey
I think it would be pretty close though from 5-8
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

